# Claws of the Kraken



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

This is my log for my Imperial Fists and Tyranids from Hive Fleet Kraken. I have some fluff (in my head) for this, and will be posted at a later date.

I like to include links in my first post, so here's the first one:

Based Zoanthrope:
]

Ripper Swarms:



Metal Hive Tyrant:


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Imperial Fists Transmission and Zoanthrope WIP*

_++Incoming transmission from Scout Sergeant Serpentius++
++Subject: Enemy forces spotted++
++Battle Brothers; I have spotted Tyranid vanguard forces. I plan to take out their leader whilst my Scout Squad return to you with information._








_This appears to be the lead creature. Something is interfering with the signals, and the Tyranids are advancing on my position. Prepare for battle, I will take out as many of these creatures as possible.
They’re here. It’s been an honour serving with you, my Battle Brothers. For the Emperor, for Dorn++
++Transmission over++
_

Zoanthrope WIP:









Blog Link:
http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/zoanthrope-wip-and-imperial-fist.html


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Almost finished Zoanthrope*

Here's the finished Zoanthrope, apart from the basing (which has been done since the picture was taken, plus how I painted it (in the blog link):










You can see more angles (and a bigger picture) here:
*http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/almost-finished-zoanthrope.html*

Enjoy


----------



## kuriojichan (Apr 19, 2012)

I really like the contrast between the 'brain' and 'skin'


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks - I'm glad you like the contrast as that was the effect I was hoping to achieve. I think I may use green as the spot colour for my army now.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicely done Chris. That is a well executed paint job and a cool little intro transmission.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nice! +Rep.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Psychic Duel - Soul Drinkers Librarian & Zoanthrope*



KjellThorngaard said:


> Nicely done Chris. That is a well executed paint job and a cool little intro transmission.


Thanks KjellThorngaard, I'm really "looking forwards to" applying it to at least 60 Gaunts



nsr250repsol said:


> Very nice! +Rep.


Thanks buddy, and cheers for the rep

-------------------------​
Thought I'd post the based Zoanthrope here, in a duel with a Librarian:


















More pics of the Librarian on the blog (sorry, none of the zoanthrope!):
http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/psychic-duel-soul-drinkers-librarian.html


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ripper Swarms*

_The sounds of hundreds of tiny gnashing teeth made Sergeant Serpentius turn suddenly. Down below, he could see hordes of rippers moving towards his position. Serpentius fired a round from his combi-flamer into the mass of bodies, hoping to frighten them away, but they kept coming. A shadow passed across him, and he glanced up, searching the sky. The Scout Sergeant shuddered as something stabbed through his back and into his heart, and he fell to the floor, dead._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
I got frustrated with the mold lines on the stealers, so painted up some rippers - sorry to disappoint,


5 Ripper Swarms:









The Rippers with the Zoanthrope:









*More pics on my blog:
http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/ripper-swarms.html*


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Metal Hive Tyrant WIP*

Ok, so you may or may not remember *this* post, in which I put a (blurred out) picture of my Hive Tyrant. Well, here's a WIP of the beast in question. Since taking this picture, I have started work on the carapace, and found a proper base (not made with foamboard).










I got it about a year and a half ago, and the Tyrant was an absolute nightmare to put together. I plan on getting a plastic Tyrant, and possibly magnetise it.

*http://chrisgomwfb40khobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/metal-tyranid-hive-tyrant-wip.html*



Also, I'm thinking of changing from Imperial Fists to Crimson Fists - whilst I like Imperial Fists, I feel I would have more fun painting Crimsons - what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Man, that Zoanthrope makes me want to put a bolter round through that big green squishy brain. Great work on the models.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

:laugh: hahaha, thanks Jaysen, I appreciate - but now I'm worried it is going to get a bolter round (well, several) through its brain when I use it, maybe I should get some Hive Guard...


----------

